# What color is kitty pee?



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I know this is weird, but I wanted to know if kitty pee is the same color as ours? I cant tell with the litter......I ask because Kota (baby) pees when she's scared, like at bathtime, etc., and it looks almost red to me. Like a orange-ish rusty color. Is this normal? There is no sign of blood and nothing that would make me think she is sick, she does drink lots of water. Has anyone else got a glimpse of this before it hits the litterbox? lol.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I think there are several considerations to take in, but it ver well could be normal. Dehydration can cause darker pee. How much had she peed at the time?

Take in mind that our pee is diluted in toilet water but is still quite dark (but not rust coloured).


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

my kitty once (by accident) peed on the floor outside his litter box- his was a sort of yellowish color, bu I don't really know about the "normal" color. :?


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Its just a little, like about silver dollar size. Not a big puddle or anything. Recently she did it on a white plastic bag from Blockbuster. Maybe she didnt like the movies I picked?! Hee hee.

The other times she has had accidents I couldnt really tell the color, only that it was dark. I hadnt thought about the toilet-water thing.


----------



## fancy_92 (Sep 15, 2003)

Unfortunately a couple of weeks ago I had to clean up kitty pee too. Her's was yellow, I would think a rust color might indicate blood especially since she's having accidents? It might possibly be a UTI. I would probably ask her vet. I've noticed the more water I drink the more clear my own is, LOL. I hope this helps, I am not an expert, just an educated guess :wink:


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Good idea, I will ask the vet tomorrow when she goes for her second set of shots. 8)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

There's only one time I saw the pee when it was outside of the litterbox and it was yellow. Very very fluorescent yellow and I dont know who did it either! If in any doubt just make sure to ask your vet when you go get their shots. Hopefully its just normal.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

as for people pee- the clearer/lighter it is, the more hydrated you are. people have neon colored pee after the take a vitamin, neon pee is getting rid of excess nutrients (ithink). i don't know anything about rusty-colored pee though.

found this at http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/courses_vm546 ... .htm#Color

"Urine color will vary between species, but it is normally some shade of yellow depending on the concentration. Abnormal color changes in the urine could be due to drugs, increased urinary pigments or red blood cells. Red to reddish-brown could be due to either hematuria, hemoglobinuria, or myoglobinuria. Yellow-green to yellow-brown is associated with bilirubinuria. Occasionally, unusual colors may be caused by dyes associated with food or drugs. "

i also found this at http://www.healthypet.com/FAQ/general-40.htm

"Why is my cat's urine red?

Most likely, your cat has a urinary infection, inflamed bladder or urinary tract, or bladder stones. These problems are relatively common in cats: their bladders can become inflamed from bladder stones or for other various reasons, and the inflammation can lead to a secondary infection. Your cat should be examined by a veterinarian, as urinary inflammation and infections can cause crystals to form in the urinary tract, which can be lethal. (See Get Help Quickly if Your Male Cat is Straining in the Litterbox.) Your veterinarian can also examine him for signs of other problems that could cause him to have blood in his urine, such as kidney disease."

sounds like kitty needs a vet appointment!!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*pee color*

Urine should be yellow. A rusty or reddish color most likely indicates the presence of blood in the urine. Small spots of blood in various places is also a sign of a urinary tract infection. Please have her urine tested when you go in to the vet -- and if she has an infection, she should *not* be vaccinated at the same time! Wait until the infection is cleared up.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Please do check this out with your vet right away!

I lost JT, my first kitty, to kidney stones 7 years ago. He was meowing constantly as if he were in pain and then I found a urine mess with a little blood in it. I took him straight to the vet, and they did emergency surgery, but it was too late. After a few more days of constant pain, we had to put him out of his misery. It was awful, and he was only 8 months old.

I would not want any similar situation to happen to anyone else.

Also, my vet told me that certain cat foods are too high in something (I forget what since it was so long ago), and that with male cats you have to be especially careful with it and check your food ingredients b/c whatever "it" was, it can cause kidney stones in male cats....Maybe Dr. Jean or someone else will recognize what I'm talking about and be able to be more specific.

Anyway, keep us posted on what your vet says, and the progress of your kitty's treatment.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I will definetly keep you guys posted....Kota was acutally supposed to go to the vet today. While I was at work, my bf called and said she did not want to get into his truck and started peeing everywhere, and she was really scared. So we are taking her first thing tomorrow morning, (in my car, woo-hoo :roll: ) that way one of us can hold her. 

So how will they test her at the vet? Should I get a sample, like with a paper towel or something....or is it like a fecal where they "just go in and get it"  

I hope its nothing bad, like I said, she is not acting strange or like she's in pain, it mostly happens when she's scared.


----------



## Snoozer100 (Jan 31, 2004)

maymariya said:


> my kitty once (by accident) peed on the floor outside his litter box- his was a sort of yellowish color, bu I don't really know about the "normal" color. :?


Yea, I agree maymariya.  Feline urine is a yellow-like colour.


----------

